# any detailer in switzerland?



## vblanche

Hi, I'm in Vaud, is there any detailer in the Vaud canton or switzerland? thanks


----------



## SGraf

Search for hegen they are in Zurich area but are mobile so I would say Vaud would be ok. Better check with them first. 
They did a great job on my car. Oh and they speak English.


----------



## Z____C

:detailer:


----------

